# How can I create a simple e-shop app?



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

I'd like to create a simple e-shop site; that is, there will be some products on a few pages and I'd like the visitor to be able to select some of them and put them on his/her e-cart.
I won't need a secure server for the check-out, because my options are either to have this info getting compiled in an e-mail and sent to me (so I get it from there the "manual" way), or I can divert the client to the secure server of the bank that approves the credit card transaction.
What is the best way to go? As I've stated in previous posts, I'm now getting familiarized with html and I'm currently using Nvu for creating my pages. Thanks a lot in advance for any all the insights you'll provide me.


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

zazula

Some hosting services provide free shopping carts that are relativly easy to install. I just googled 'free shopping cart' and receive numerous hits. One of which I have heard of before and understand to be pretty good, Agora Shopping Cart.


----------



## DJ-Zep (Mar 11, 2006)

Also, if you have cPanel X w/ Fantastico Deluxe, you can install multiple popular e-shop scripts. I recommend Agora


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

otherwise if you want to delve into languages such as ASP or PHP, you could potentially make your own through cookies.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Notice the date of the thread, Georgya24. It's pretty old...


----------

